# Begging for advice - pregnant after d&c



## 1liz9

Hello ladies -

First CONGRATS!!!! I wish you all H&H 9 months!

For those of you who had a d&c with your previous loss I was hoping you could help me..

How long did you wait before TTC again?
How long until the BFP?
How far along are you now?

My doctor tells me to wait until AF, but I cannot find ANY real research to support this claim and I really want to begin trying again. 

Thank you for any insight you may provide?


----------



## Amberyll23

I had a "medically managed" (natural) m/c back in September 2010, but wanted to share what I can. After the f/u ultrasound a week later to confirm that everything was out (thus, not requiring a D&C), I was told by my MD that she gives the same advice to women who have a m/c, be it D&C or natural, and that is to wait 1 cycle before trying again.

The reason that she gave me was so that my uterus could recover fully from my loss and be fully prepared for another pregnancy. I tend to be a cautious sort, so I listened to and followed her advice because I didn't want to risk my body not being ready and having another loss.

That being said, I know women who did not follow this advice, and got pregnant straightaway without waiting a cycle, and went on to have successful pregnancies. 

I think at the end of the day, it is really a personal choice and you should go with what you feel is right for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

I had a D+C in Early Feb after losing my baby at 12 weeks pregnant. I have not had AF and think I am pregnant now. My temps have been up and my tests are positive! 

I am going to the doctors on an hr!

I have read mixed reports- some say to wait so uterus can recover- others say the only reason to wait is to help calculate due date. But if you do your temps and know when you ovulated you can estimate this. 

I did have quite a bit of implantaion bleeding. I actually thought it was my AF until my temps stayed up! Who knows I may not be PG.. Im keeping my fingers crossed for the next hour!


----------



## 1liz9

Sarah12 said:


> I had a D+C in Early Feb after losing my baby at 12 weeks pregnant. I have not had AF and think I am pregnant now. My temps have been up and my tests are positive!
> 
> I am going to the doctors on an hr!
> 
> I have read mixed reports- some say to wait so uterus can recover- others say the only reason to wait is to help calculate due date. But if you do your temps and know when you ovulated you can estimate this.
> 
> I did have quite a bit of implantaion bleeding. I actually thought it was my AF until my temps stayed up! Who knows I may not be PG.. Im keeping my fingers crossed for the next hour!

Best of luck to you!!!! I couldn't help but get very excited reading your post as I so desperately want to be in the same boat! Please let me know what your doctor says!!! :)


----------



## Sarah12

I will.. Im very nerous. I know exactly how you feel. Im still griefing my MC and feels so shocked I could be PG again so soon. When did you have your miscarriage?


----------



## My Peanut

I had a D&C in Sept. The reason why they tell you to wait is to recover but if you wait till your first AF they can date the birth. What's funny is we weren't really trying yet. I got some colmid and was waiting for AF but it didn't come. We found out a couple weeks ago I'm pregnant. So I got pregnant Jan 29th. I'm 8 weeks. And we a really scared. Let your body heal and of couse your mind. Hope everything works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## 1liz9

Sarah - I had a d&c a week ago today for a MMC at 7 weeks. Heading back to the doctor next week to confirm all is ok and it's safe to be intimate. But I just don't want to wait. Hoping to not really try (as in not go crazy) and have it happen. I feel fine and just want to get preggers again! DH and I cannot wait to have our first :)

My Peanut - thank you for the advice. With all the differing medical opinions it makes this process even more frustrating. I wish you a very, very healthy and happy 9 months!! :)


----------



## Sarah12

So Im back from the doctors and showed her my test and she says Im pregnant! Because of the bleeding I had 7 days after AO she is sending me to early pregnany unit tomorrow morning to check everything is ok! So i dont feel like I can celebrate just yet!

xx


----------



## My Peanut

liz thank you and by the way the first 3 months you are very fertile. Keep us up to date. *hugs*


----------



## o2luvjesus

I usually don't ovulate on my own so was very surprised when I became pregnant the month after my d&c. No period or anything. Meghan is now 6 years old :)


----------



## glaciergirl

I had a D&C on Nov 17 for a mmc at 8 weeks and tbh I was so traumatised ttc did not even enter my mind for at least a month or two after. We waited once cycle anyway, and my two periods after the D&C were very painful and light - not normal for me. I got my BFP on the second month of trying and so far a 6wk scan showed a normal developing fetus. I just don't think my body was physically or mentally ready to try and grow a baby after the D&C and I am glad I waited. Also for the first few weeks after the BFP I found were very difficult and emotional. I am much better now but have bouts of anxiety. Fxd and good luck to you! xx


----------



## 1liz9

Thank you for responding! You all give me so much hope and the strength to get through this and try to focus on the positive and be grateful for the little things...

O2luvjesus - how long after the d&c did you become pregnant with your 6 year old?


----------



## floridafamily

Thanks for posting this topic as I just suffered a chemical pregnancy and would love to start trying again right away. I have my follow-up appt tomorrow.

Congratulations to all of you who conceived again. It really helps to hear those stories right now.


----------



## repogirl813

I did not have a d/c as my mc was a chemical pregnancy at the end of january we made the choice to try as soon as mentally possible for me and got pregnant in february my doctors office was ok with that they just did an early scan at 6 weeks 6 day to be sure dating was correct and all looked wonderful at that rime. I'm still anxious and nervous a lot but I think I'll be that way til my babies home with me


----------



## tweedy

i have had 2 d&c for mmc in 2007 and with my first i got pregnant straight away, unfortunatly this ended in Ectopic pregnancy, which they said was nothing to do with the d&c, however you are at higher risk after pelvic surgery, my 2nd d&c was in nov 2010, we decided to wait 1 cycle after what happened last time, and it actually took 3 cycles, i'm nearly 9 weeks, with no issues to date.

if your body is ready for another pregnancy it will make it happen, if not it won't..i would stress that ttc after a miscarriage is very emotional, it's a gut reaction to be pregnant again and if it doesn't happen straight away...it can take a lot longer to get over the initial miscarraige, so take into account your emotional recovery as well as your physical, when we had 2 loses within 2 months it totally devastated me and it was 6 months before i could even think about babies again, funny enough thats when my daughter was concieved, so it can happen!


----------

